# Mini ipad



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

I think Bcc does own one, jail broken. 

I wonder if jail breaking contributes to some of the problems though with iPhones.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Oconomowoc said:


> Own one.


Own one what? I own 2 iPads and 2 iPhones and have also owned numerous android phones. This is my 3rd attempt at replying to this on mymipad as safari keeps force closing. 

Also all my I devices are jailbroken. I wouldn't own them if they was not.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

DeanV said:


> I think Bcc does own one, jail broken.
> 
> I wonder if jail breaking contributes to some of the problems though with iPhones.


It's a myth just like jailbreaking bricks i devices. The issues I have on my devices are due to apple applying awful updates and not fixing them.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Why does Apple have the edge? They have the edge on over priced dated technology. I can't think of one area that a non jailbroken iPad or iPhone would have the edge over a good android tablet or handset.


You keep mentioning technology. I don't get that.

Most people don't care about some little trinket tech thing that's slightly different or whatever that means.

The average buyer wants to turn it on and surf. They want to know the glass won't flex and break like the Nexus. An apple feels good, it's solid. It's the benchmark. People just don't care about much else.

When I spend money I want to make sure what I buy is quality. If I have to spend $100 more so be it.

But again, I still like androids but there's no dam way they are better quality. My opinion only.

If the androids are better why are they cheaper? Wouldn't people want to pay more?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Oconomowoc said:


> You keep mentioning technology. I don't get that.
> 
> Most people don't care about some little trinket tech thing that's slightly different or whatever that means.
> 
> ...



Guess you have only used cheap android handsets then. Some android handsets are more money than the iPhones. But they do have vastly better tech and features. The I devices don't let you do even some of the most simple tasks which is why people have to jailbreak them. If they were any good jailbreaking wouldn't be so big.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Guess you have only used cheap android handsets then. Some android handsets are more money than the iPhones. But they do have vastly better tech and features. The I devices don't let you do even some of the most simple tasks which is why people have to jailbreak them. If they were any good jailbreaking wouldn't be so big.


I don't know what jailbreak is but I do like my Motorola Electrify. It locks up periodically and even shuts off on it's own but all in all it works well for me.

Sometimes the screen freezes and I don't know why. The store told me to remove the battery and put it back in.

I was told that's an android issue. That shouldn't be happening.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

If Androids were so good, people would not be buying Apple stuff to jailbreak.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Oconomowoc said:


> But again, I still like androids but there's no dam way they are better quality. My opinion only.
> 
> If the androids are better why are they cheaper? Wouldn't people want to pay more?


The technology of the latest Android phones is definitely better than the technology of the latest iPhone. 

I have first hand experience with this. I actually wrote up a long post about my experience and how kludgey it is compared to the same actions on Android. 

I have not seen any interface issues since being on 4.0.x. And like I've been saying, if you really want to compare, compare Android ICS to iOS 4. They're both the 4th iteration of their mobile OS's. Now imagine what Android 6 will be.

This is not like the argues of a few years ago of Android 1.5 of iPhone 3. That was an Apple win every time.

The iOS superiority days are long over. Tablets will be the next conquest from both Android and Microsoft.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

angus242 said:


> Funny. I have 3 google accounts on my Android tablet. They all play nice together and I have 1 screen dedicated to each.
> 
> I also have this geeky live wallpaper that tells me the weather (sunny when sunny out, rain when raining out, gets dark at night, etc). Silly but one of my favorite apps :laughing:


My favorite app is my Koi Pond screen saver on my Asus tablet. I love fake feeding fake fish. :laughing:



Inner10 said:


> I really like ipad and all...but the lack of flash is a bit of a deal breaker for watching ****.:laughing:


JB has no flash either. Hasn't been a problem so far, but i haven't gone out looking for videos with it.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

DeanV said:


> If Androids were so good, people would not be buying Apple stuff to jailbreak.


Just like women buy $800 purses, there will always be a niche that needs to buy the over-hyped, extremely well marketed product.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

angus242 said:


> The technology of the latest Android phones is definitely better than the technology of the latest iPhone.
> 
> I have first hand experience with this. I actually wrote up a long post about my experience and how kludgey it is compared to the same actions on Android.
> 
> ...


Everything you just said is over my head. Lol

I'll take your word for it.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Seems like a few more versions of Android than 4

Also, how many iOS user are stuck as far behind as android? And 4.2 just came out as well.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Not sure what you're asking. Stuck behind what?


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Over half of android users are stuck 2 or more versions back. Android is a little more "grey" between versions and updates than iOS.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Sure. But they are also "stuck" because of how fast technology advances. There are a lot of phones that simply don't have the hardware specs to run Android 4. 

Even iOS 6 has restrictions running on older hardware like iPhone 4. 

This is not unique to just 1 mobile OS.


----------



## DeanV (Feb 20, 2006)

Just seems less of a problem on iOS



Minor Versions Major Versions
6.0.x	62.1% 6.X	62.1%
5.1.x	28.8% 5.X	31.9%
5.0.x	3.2%. 4.X 5.9%
4.3.x	4.1%
4.2.x	1.4%
4.1.x	0.3%
4.0.x	0.1%


Hey, what do I know. The only reason I own any apple products is that I was about to buy a Motorola Xoom since I own android phones but I won and ipad 2 instead. It won me over to the dark side.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> My favorite app is my Koi Pond screen saver on my Asus tablet. I love fake feeding fake fish. :laughing:
> 
> JB has no flash either. Hasn't been a problem so far, but i haven't gone out looking for videos with it.


Install beta version of Firefox and you can view flash...all be it rough and lacking functions its good in a pinch.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Just seems less of a problem on iOS


That's because the fanboys go buy _any_ new iProduct. :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Now now... Its not the fan boys fault they are sheeple..


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Install beta version of Firefox and you can view flash...all be it rough and lacking functions its good in a pinch.


Oh yeah. I did that and forgot. The beta works OK,but it has a few quirks.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

VinylHanger said:


> Oh yeah. I did that and forgot. The beta works OK,but it has a few quirks.


Yeah its a little choppy and controls are usless...but better than nothing.


----------

